# ultrasound



## وسام مصطفى محمد (28 يونيو 2006)

جهاز الموجات فوق السمعية 
و هو عبارة عن اهتزازات ميكانيكي على شكل موجات تدعى الفوق السمعية بسبب لانها خارج ادراك الاذن البشرية حيث ان ترددها يصل من "20-10" khz ويوجد علاقة مابين السعة والتردد و طول الموجة .
والوجات السمغية تشوه الوسط الذي تمر فيه و تنتشر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ وسام .

تحية لك واهلا بك . 

ممكن توضيح اكثر ؟

وبالله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 يوليو 2006)

*تعقيب*

تعتبر الموجات فوق الصوتية اساس عمل جهاز السونار حيث يتم توليدها عن طريق جهاز يسمى piezoelectric transducer الذي يحول الطاقة الكهربائية الى موجات فوق صوتية، ثم تسلط هذه الموجات على جسم الانسان الذي يحتوي على مواد مختلفة من حيث الكثافة، فتخترق الموجات المواد ذات الكثافة القليلة (وتظهر داكنة في الشاشة) وترتد الى الجهاز من المواد ذات الكثافة العالية (وتظهر بيضاء في الشاشة). 
وشكرا.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2006)

ألأخوة ألأعزاء تحية طيبة .

الحقيقية انا في حيرة من امري ألأخ وسام يقول اهتزازات ميكانيكية على شكل موجات فوق السمعية.

اما الأخ مهدي يقول تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى موجات فوق السمعية .

اعرف ان هناك موجات فوق السمعية هي Ultra Sound , Ultra Sonic

هل تقصدون ذلك ؟ ارجوا المزيد من التوضيح ليتسنى فهم الموضوع بصورة صحيحة .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (7 يوليو 2006)

أخي ليش تحتار ، الموجات الفوق صوتية هي أكيد موجات ميكانيكية ولكن عملية توليدها هي بواسطة التيار الكهربائي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يوليو 2006)

ممكن اخ مهدي توضح اكثر مع مثال بسيط وماهي ألأجهزة التي تستخدم لأستخراج هذه الموجات .

لكي تحيطنا علما ومنكم نستفيد .

تحياتي لك مقدمأ .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

نريد المزيد و شكرا


----------



## B_S_BB (11 يوليو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## رحال حول العالم (8 أغسطس 2006)

اعزائى المهندسين 
هذا كتاب قيم قد يكون عرض مسبقاً بالمنتدى و ربما لا 
ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه
http://rapidshare.de/files/28620992/Fundamentals_and_Applications_of_Ultrasonic_Waves.zip.html


----------



## masri (10 أغسطس 2006)

الى كل من الاخ مهدي الزعيم و الاخ شكري محمد اذا ممكن تقبلوا هالشرح المبسط مني بخصوص اجزة الالتراساوند:
في البداية تعريف الالترا ساوند هو عبارة عن موجات فوق صوتية كما هو مبين في الاعلى...ما في خلاف و لكن هنالك طريقة معين لتوليد هذه الموجات.....
وهي عن طريق ترانسيديوسر يقوم يتحويل الطاقة من شكل لأخر و ذلك تبعاً لقانون حفظ الطاقة كما تعلمون و هذا الترانسيدوسر هو Pizoelectroinc crystal و له وظيفتان هنا و هما :
1-تحويل الموجات الكهربائية الى موجات فوق صوتية (ميكانيكية) يتم بعثها الى الجزء المراد فحصه.
2-بعد ما تبعث هذه الموجات ترتد بزواية معينة لذلك يستقبلها نفس الترانسيدوسر و هو pizoelectronic crystal ليتم تحويل هذه الموجات اللي هي عبارة عن موجات فوق صوتي(ميكانيكي) الى موجات كهربائية و ذلك ليتم معالجتها و من اظهارها على الشاشة .

و تقبلوا بفائق الاحترام و التقدير
أخوكم الجديد (المصري) فلسطين


----------



## nofal adrees (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هل بالإمكان إعادة تحميل هذا الكتاب لان الرابط لا يعمل بسبب نفاذ الوقت لعمل Download مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بالنسبة للاخ nofal adrees اعدك باعادة تحميل الكتاب بأمر الله تعالى عقب انتهائى من الامتحانات

و بالنسبة لموضوع توليد اهتزازات ميكانيكية من الكهرباء فيتم ذلك عبر مواد طبيعية و ليست من اشباه الموصلات و هى ما ذكرها الاخ masri و تسمى بـ PizoElectric Crystals و الفكرة مبنية على استثارة هذه الكريستالات بمجال كهربى عالى و ذو تردد عالى فتهتز هذه المواد و يتم تحويل هذه الاهتزازات الى جسم الانسان و استقبال الجزء المنعكس و تحويله بصورة عكسية الى نبضات كهربية يتم ترجمتها فيما بعد الى صورة تظهر للطبيب المعالج علة شاشة الكمبيوتر كما اوضح الاخ masri ....
لكن يبقى لدى سؤال سبق ان طرحته و لم احصل على اجابة له حتى الان و لم يتسنى لى معرفة الاجابة من اى مصادر اخرى ..... لذا اعيد طرحه مرة اخرى 
نعلم جيداً ان الموجات الصوتية تنتشر فى الهواء و كذلك تلك المنبعثة من اجهزة الرادار , اما عندما نتحدث عن اجهزة الموجات فوق الصوتية المستخدمة فى الاجهزة الطبية نجد ان اهم شئ هو تفريغ الهواء فى المنطقة بين الـ Probe و جسم المريض حتى لا تظهر خطوط سوداء غير مرغوب فيها تشوه الصورة و يتم استخدام المادة الجيلاتينية المعروفة بالجل لهذا الغرض و يعتبر الProbe تالفاً اذا حدث تشوه للمادة المبطنة للـ Probe و التى تسمى matching layer و السؤال هو لماذا لا تنتشر او تنتقل الموجات فى الهواء ؟ 
و كذلك ارجو توضيح مسار انتقال الموجات من الكريستال الى اعضاء الجسم و ارتدادها مرة اخرى


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم علي الافاده


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (27 ديسمبر 2006)

صحيح ان الموجات فوق الصوتية تنتشر في الهواء حالها حال الصوت ولكن الـmatching layer التي ذكرتها تقلل من عملية تشتت الموجات ما بين الـprobe وجسم المريض
مع الشكر


----------



## nofal adrees (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز رحال اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم وانا في انتظار الكتاب للحاجة الملحة له وفقنا واياكم الله لما يرضى ويحب


----------



## nofal adrees (15 فبراير 2007)

nofal adrees قال:


> الاخ العزيز رحال اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم وانا في انتظار الكتاب للحاجة الملحة له وفقنا واياكم الله لما يرضى ويحب


 
ارجوك الرد فأنا لا زلت بالانتظار


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## يحي صيد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قيصرالعراق (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## قيصرالعراق (25 فبراير 2012)

معكم م.محمد من مهندس الاجهزة الطبية في مستشفى ازادي العام


----------



## restaurant (2 مارس 2012)

Adidas Kanadia Tr 3 White Red Gray Womens Shoeshref="http://www.runningshoescenter.net/new-shoes-reebok-womens-zigtech-pink-grayno02011009-p-797.html">




New Shoes Reebok Womens Zigtech Pink Grayno02011009>Of course no matter what type of stroller you choose,Nine West Womens, the first thing to do is address the basics that are required, such as the stroller should have a canopy,Nike Acg Sandals, and it should have a braking system, but there are also special design choices for a running stroller that are different from your ordinary stroller.The stroller should have adjustable seats in order to possibly accommodate more than one child. As a matter of fact,Nike Womens Sandals, an active parent who also has more than one child may also elect to purchase a stroller than is designed to handle more than a single child and these strollers are called multi-rider jogging strollers and are designed to be more balanced so that all of the seats may be occupied. There is also the idea of purchasing a triple stroller for running with three children or also carrying the childrens necessities or so that you can separate children who are fighting in the stroller by keeping the middle seat as a partition for the children.


----------



## meiguif6o (8 مارس 2012)

How much can I save? The reason people are willing to get in their cars and drive for hours and hours to get to a Burberry Outlet is because the savings are so sensational In the large-scale promotion in the nearly 1 million of goods bought the Linda recalls,http://www.preciousburberrysale.com But I know,burberry sale, at this moment you've been seated in another city,burberry sale, Burberry Nova Check far, far away Burberry sunglasses feature intrinsic detailing and fine craftsmanship ?elements that the brand is definitely favoured and regarded forRelated articles： burberry outlet online burberry scarf http://www.cheapburberrystorestyle.com


----------

